# Gear You Wish You Still Had



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

When I look at the prices of those old grey Fuzz Faces I cry. I used to have one but I took it apart back in the late 70's and I never got it back together again. I had a Big muff back then too. I have no Idea where it is. The killer was a 1967 tele with a weak set of pickups that I traded for an El Degas strat with a bill lawrence pickup in it.

Dude's...I want to share your pain.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a great old Fender Bassman backface piggyback (I think it was a 64 or early 65) that I traded for a Peavey Bandit (sometime in the 80's, when tubes were on the way out) 

It seemed like a good deal at the time...the Peavey had VERB *AND* 75 screaming solid state watts.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

oooooh...hearing that hurts......a tele for an el degas! blackface fender for a peavey!!!!!!!


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I miss 2 pieces of gear the most.

A tweed Fender 2X12 Blues Deville was one of the first ones with the horrible drive channel but the clean channel was simply amazing I could put any pedal through it and it sounded amazing and it had so much power for a 60 watt amp.

Next was my Digitech GSP 2101 to this day it is the only rackmount processor that simply sounded amazing even recording directly it was a great tool to have. I have tried to buy a new one a few times but they still go for a hefty price really for such an older piece of gear when they are actually up for sale.

I would buy either of them again in a heartbeat if I had the cash at the time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are a few guitars that come to mind.

1) 1976 Hagstrom Swede
2) 1996 Fender Strat Japan
3) 1996 Fender USA Anniversary Strat
4) 1987 Ibanez RG570 Japan
5) 2002 Jackson KV2 USA Korina


Those are a few I can recall that I wish I would have hung on to. Amp wise, I had a Marshall JTM 60 that was really nice.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

es-135
sg classic
marshall 1960ax
peavey classic 50/50 poweramp
voodoo lab preamp


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats some heavy duty hitters there, man. Wish I had a few of those too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fender lap steel with three digit serial number, 6 strings, brown, screw in legs, tweed case, screamer of a pick-up.

Fender Telecaster Deluxe, early '70s, brown, sold in '81 but resurfaced in '05 at Folkway Music (Guelph) for 5 or 6 times what I paid for it.

Fender Telecaster Bass, mid '70s, one humbucker, sold in 
'82(?), terrifying thump with flatwounds.

Gibson B-25 flattop acoustic, rebridged.

Fender Princeton amp.

Goya Strat copy with dragon carved in the top.

Those are the most missed, various Teles and Strats too.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

'58 Strat and '62 Super (Brownface); '70s Les Paul Anniversary Special;'64 Tremolux head.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I had a great old Fender Bassman backface piggyback (I think it was a 64 or early 65) that I traded for a Peavey Bandit (sometime in the 80's, when tubes were on the way out)
> 
> It seemed like a good deal at the time...the Peavey had VERB *AND* 75 screaming solid state watts.


Good lord, that's the worst trade I've ever heard of. I was just a teen in the 80's, so I didn't know that there was a point that solid state was considered better. Thank god I managed to miss that trend.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

One bass I really wish I had kept, was an early 90s Warwick Thumb neck-thru 6 string with Barts. Damn near $4000 to get one now, and they use MEC pickups now which I don't praticularly like, not that I could drop that kinda dough on a bass anymore.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*gear long gone*

I'd love to have my 60s Precision Bass. Purchased for $400 used at Long & McQuade. It would be worth a whole lot today.
I liked that instrument so much that I purchased the reissue a couple of years ago, which for all intents is identical.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Only thing I wish I still had was my Boss DM-2 Analog delay. I got for $30 in a pawn shop somewhere in the states about 12-13 years ago. I kept it for a few years then sold it for $75 to buy more gear. I thought I did great I made money. That was untill a few years I ago when I realised how great it sounded and wanted it back. Now they're hard to find and go for $300-$500 US in bad shape.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nine said:


> Good lord, that's the worst trade I've ever heard of. I was just a teen in the 80's, so I didn't know that there was a point that solid state was considered better. Thank god I managed to miss that trend.


It wasn't a good time. 

The Peavey was my main amp for about 3 years after, when I bought a silverface Bassman 10 (not a bad amp, loud and clean, not as good as the original bassman) for 200 dollars. I still own that one, but it is out on semi permenant loan to a friend in NB.


----------

